# Copying files from desktop to laptop



## Pep610 (Oct 4, 2004)

I just bought a laptop which I just finished connecting to the wirless I use for my desktop. Is there a way I can copy files/folders from the desktop to the laptop? If so, is it too much to explain here how to do this? 

Thanks, Pep


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Your best bet is probably a LAN, or better yet for simplicity's sake, just use a crossover cable. 

You can transfer files (usually) at about 100mbts per second. 

Hopefully your laptop has an ethernet port. I can help you setup the crossover cable if you so wish. :smile:


----------



## Pep610 (Oct 4, 2004)

DumberDrummer said:


> Your best bet is probably a LAN, or better yet for simplicity's sake, just use a crossover cable.
> 
> You can transfer files (usually) at about 100mbts per second.
> 
> Hopefully your laptop has an ethernet port. I can help you setup the crossover cable if you so wish. :smile:


I'd appreciate any help you can give me. I'm not the brightest when it comes to computer, but hopefully not the dumbest either....but close. LOL. 

I know the laptop has an ethernet port, but the desktop does not. BTW, what is a LAN? LOL!

Thanks, Pep


----------

